# 12 trllion rounds of ammo....



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I personally think it is much more than that, but.....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I personally think it is much more than that, but.....
> 
> View attachment 16051


I've heard the 200M firearms figure before - the "legal" part isn't always part of that claim .... MAYBE 200M legal - another 200M illegal of all kinds .... when you start thinking about all the large - medium - small cities across the US, with undesirable trashed areas, with likewise residents - all those felons and young bangers with illegal guns - 200M isn't out of reach ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I've heard the 200M firearms figure before - the "legal" part isn't always part of that claim .... MAYBE 200M legal - another 200M illegal of all kinds .... when you start thinking about all the large - medium - small cities across the US, with undesirable trashed areas, with likewise residents - all those felons and young bangers with illegal guns - 200M isn't out of reach ....


I also think that the 200m legal firearms is more likely 400 m reported and unreported firearms in the hands of the law-abiding.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I also think that the 200m legal firearms is more likely 400 m reported and unreported firearms in the hands of the law-abiding.


agreed - there's tons of "illegal" firearms in the hands of the otherwise law abiding citizens - for example, there's still 10,00s of firearms in Chicago that the owners have never sent the $2/yr and paperwork to get a owner's state card - just lazy more than anything else ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that Americans have always not trusted the govt and/or preferred to keep their business, their business when it comes to firearms. I easily see 400m firearms of more in citizen hands, not counting in the hands of criminals. Many hand-me-downs, builds and plenty of auto/select fire not on the books.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

With a population of 324,000,000 (link U.S. Population (2016) - Worldometers ), 324 Million would roughly be just 1 firearm per person. Far to inadequate in my opinion.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

M118LR said:


> With a population of 324,000,000 (link U.S. Population (2016) - Worldometers ), 324 Million would roughly be just 1 firearm per person. Far to inadequate in my opinion.


I agree without doubt.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We still need more ammo ,,, we can never have to much ammo .If I could I would buy a smi truck load " 52' box trailer full " .


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> agreed - there's tons of "illegal" firearms in the hands of the otherwise law abiding citizens - for example, there's still 10,00s of firearms in Chicago that the owners have never sent the $2/yr and paperwork to get a owner's state card - just lazy more than anything else ....


Maybe they don't want to be "Tagged and tracked"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I read the title of the thread I thought someone saw my UPS tracking history.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm working on half that number of rounds! LOL.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Lets not forget the hundreds of weapons in not only police custody, but in National Guard armories, and all the weapons sitting, that they are supposedly going to destroy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I showed this thread to my wife and told her I need to place an order to catch up to you guys.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Maybe they don't want to be "Tagged and tracked"


naw - more lazy than anything else .... it's the blacks in the city mostly - they have a hard time getting motivated to buy license plates for the car .... some are getting their state cards now along with the CCW - but there are thousands on any given day carrying illegally around the city .....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I showed this thread to my wife and told her I need to place an order to catch up to you guys.


*AN* order? Lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> With a population of 324,000,000 (link U.S. Population (2016) - Worldometers ), 324 Million would roughly be just 1 firearm per person. Far to inadequate in my opinion.


 I would tend to agree. While I know a many that do not own any fire arms. Most I know own more than a few Even my 82 year old mother in law still has an old 38 around.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Yea, but that's 7 Trillion shy of our Obama Debt.....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

but there are thousands on any given day carrying illegally around the city. All across America. Illegally according to who? And old saying but, would like to be judged by twelve, than carried by six! Are all these illegal carriers bad folks? No, just wan't to stay off the letter gov radar. Does carrying illegally make you a bad person? Constitution says there is no such thing as illeagal carry.jmho.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

In Canada there are over 2 million registered firearm owners and the average owner has about 20 guns. Loading is very common as most prefer to know what they are getting. 

I wonder how many pounds of powder are consumed per year.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> but there are thousands on any given day carrying illegally around the city. All across America. Illegally according to who? And old saying but, would like to be judged by twelve, than carried by six! Are all these illegal carriers bad folks? No, just wan't to stay off the letter gov radar. Does carrying illegally make you a bad person? Constitution says there is no such thing as illeagal carry.jmho.


you can bitch all day long and spout semantics - but the law is what the law is - you either live with it or move to OZland and get a club ...

I'm talking about the 1,000s fairly law abiding citizens carrying illegally ... the bangers & felons carrying illegal? - that runs into the 10,000s if not 100,000 in Chicago ... EAZY ....

before Obammy's little buddy Rahm became mayor - and he hired a new CPD Super to castrate & muzzle the cop force - the gang squads had things under control .... they'd surround a street corner of the scum rats and squeeze .... they'd pick up a 5 gallon bucket full of throw downs - blades - drugs .... do the same all nite long .... come back hours later and hit the same corner and the same crew - more guns - all the guns had been replaced immediately - you replace a broken drill bit working on job - they change guns - it's all bizness ...

now - no gang squads - the patrol cars cruise by and wait for a call to clean up a body ....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dammit!.who told them about my stash?....


----------

